# PB3 clone recipe?



## Dante

Hi guys I wanna mix up a PB3 clone, anyone with a good recipe?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## RBoy

Is cloning juices a thing?


----------



## zadiac

Dante said:


> Hi guys I wanna mix up a PB3 clone, anyone with a good recipe?



Don't even know what PB3 is.


----------



## Soprono

zadiac said:


> Don't even know what PB3 is.



PB3


----------



## Bearshare

RBoy said:


> Is cloning juices a thing?




Huh ?


----------



## Soprono

RBoy said:


> Is cloning juices a thing?



Yes, usually done on international juices as they at times are pretty expensive. If the juice is popular enough you stand a higher chance of someone else releasing the ingredients and steps on how to clone it. Usually its not something you do on a local level (to show support generally).

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Deckie

Soprono said:


> Yes, usually done on international juices as they at times are pretty expensive. If the juice is popular enough you stand a higher chance of someone else releasing the ingredients and steps on how to clone it. Usually its not something you do on a local level (to show support generally).


Unspoken etiquette & respect for a growing local, but international standard ejuice industry - don't clone local juice but rather show support. If you do, nobody wants to hear !

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre

RBoy said:


> Is cloning juices a thing?


Yes, a feather in the cap of the creator of the original. Most juice makers do not have a problem with peeps trying to imitate their creations. Not only is it a huge compliment, but the two markets (commercial juice vs DIY juice) are quite distinct and separate with not much overlapping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Dante said:


> Hi guys I wanna mix up a PB3 clone, anyone with a good recipe?


See if any of these would do it: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=peanut+butter&exclsingle=0&sort=score&direction=desc


----------



## Rude Rudi

Try this one - made it last week - not quite ready but smells delish:
http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/epiclouds-caramelized-banana/


----------



## RBoy

Ah, I understand. #Noob

Reactions: Like 1


----------

